# FS Metal halide fixture, nano tank



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a few items i need to get rid of

18" Odyssea 150 watt / T5 fixture
this was purchased off of ebay for a setup that i only had up for 2 months. 
includes 1 x 10000 K bulb and 2 x t5 actinic bulbs all brand new. has a remote halide ballast, the fan cooling module, hanging kit and legs perfect for a nano saltwater or if you fancy you can search for top dog sellers on ebay and switch everything over to freshwater bulbs.



















I'll throw in 1 extra 14 K bulb and a 20k coralife bulb - $90 OBO for the lot

I have a few extra 150 watt halide bulbs as well that are all brand new

1 x giesman megachrome 13K - $25
1 x Ushio euroflood 10K - $20 PENDING










NANO TANK IS SOLD

i am interested in trades for rarer plant species, canister filters or co2 equipment... open to offers.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for new pricing and an extra bulb with the fixture


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've seen this tank in person..... Bump for beautiful tank, substrate and hardscape. I just DON'T have any room ATM.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

interested in discus for trade for the m/h


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

what kind ?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

adult red turq and pigeon blood? i believe?
2 juv blue diamond
and 1 juv pigeon blood


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP to the top


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump up there to the top again


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

thedwightguy with a proposal, though long distance
bump
pm sent


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

is that a small coralife fixture in the second photo?


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

the second photo is of the complete metal halide kit; ballast, fixture and accessories


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump for the weekend


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP tank is sold


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Algae Beater, 
Are you saying the halide is still available? Come on people, that fixture is cheaper then a strip light! Cant believe that is still around......


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

bump to the top again


----------

